# Our little Omi.. :)



## Moonhare (Apr 21, 2012)

Picked up our beautiful little girl today! :001_wub: She cried all the way home and I was a little worried but there was no need, as soon as we got her in the house she was fine.. I can't believe how bold and confident she is!  she has eaten and used the litter tray, she is happily playing with her toys. She is a credit to her breeder, a very happy well adjusted little girl..

:001_tt1: I'm in love!! I took loads of photos but she was running around all over the place and most of them were blurred. I finally managed to take some when she settled down exhausted on the cat tree.. I will take some more tomorrow.. 

Omi and Sophie haven't met yet but their has been lots of sniffing around. We are going to take things slowly..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is adorable :001_wub: I don't think you'll have any trouble with her settling in  It might break her breeder's heart to let them go but her kittens are always confident, well socialised little creatures. Congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww she is beautiful  hope your cats get on wonderfully together when they meet 

Congrats on your lovely furbaby moonhare


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww she is beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: congratulations 

Look forward to hearing all about her and seeing lots of pics 

Hope all goes well with the intros'


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful, love her eyes and already posing for the camera


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh she is a beauty! Congratulations on your new little baby 

Don't know why but I always forget about this bit of the forum! So glad I stopped by


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwww Omi is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous!
Just look at those eyes!


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Went to bed early last night so have just seen your pics just now. She is absolutely beautiful and looks like she is settling in so quickly. I doubt if there will be many problems integrating her with Sophie.


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Moonhare, what a beautiful girl with stunning blue eyes! Loving the cat tree too!


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

She's home!!!  *YAY! *

I've had my oldest son visiting from out of town so not had a chance to post before now ...but was taking sneaky looks at the forum on my mobile 

Hope you have lots of fun getting to know your new fur baby ...she is as beautiful as ever and has grown so much!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely girl. shouldnt have trouble introducing her to your other baby, raggies get on with everyone


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah, shes super cute, and gonna be a stunner i think.
michelle x


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

aaahhh my heart just melted...

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow what a pretty little girl, very very cute._


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Look at those eyes!! :001_tt1:

She is an absolute stunner! :001_wub: Enjoy her!


----------



## Moonhare (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone.. 

We are still getting to know each other, she's a happy playful little thing, my legs are covered in tiny little scratches where she's been using them as a ladder! she's asleep behind me on the chair right now, I'm loving having her home.. :001_tt1:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovely to hear your beautiful kitty is settling in. How are the introductions going with your other cat?  xx


----------



## Moonhare (Apr 21, 2012)

LadyRedLainey said:


> Lovely to hear your beautiful kitty is settling in. How are the introductions going with your other cat?  xx


Thank you LRL, the answer to that is slowly..  I know it's the right thing to do but I cant wait to be able to let them be together. I have been swapping their rooms so that they can get used to each others scent and they have sniffed each other under doors and today I put the little one in her carrier and took her in to the same room as Sophie, I let them look at each other for a couple of seconds, Sophie didn't look too upset she was interested but not overly, Omi didnt seem to care at all..

I will do the same thing again tomorrow and then think about putting the carrier down in the room for a couple of minutes. Hopefully all will be well between them both, Sophie has a bit of a history of being intolerant of newcomers so I think it's important we do it like this..


----------

